# Anybody seen new super chevy magazine



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Front cover has a fucking lowrod 61 impala that they say was saved from lowriders HELL fuck them calling lowriders circus pavement wagon fuck them


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

So let me get this straight....its cool for lowriders to talk shit on the big wheel scene, but you get butt hurt when someone talks shit about lowriders ? So guess you would have nothing but positive things to say if someone took a 76 glass house,and TUCKED it on some 28s....shiiiiiiit.....You post in a thread that KEEPS OUT BIG WHEEL RYDERS.( Glasshouse fest)....come one homie..keep it real


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

I think the cool thing to do is get a fleet of '61 Lowrider Impalas and parade the around the Super Chevy Magazines offices, then park right in front of the building.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

those kind of magazines always bad mouth lowriders, but nobody complains when they tub the hell out the back to fit huge tires and weld roll cages inside.


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

BigVics58 said:


> those kind of magazines always bad mouth lowriders, but nobody complains when they tub the hell out the back to fit huge tires and weld roll cages inside.


 :werd:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

So I'm not the only one that saw the mag. I for one have no issues with a donk done correctly with some thought and real effort behind it. So to here someone call Lowriders "hell" or a 61 a "pavement dragging circus wagon " burns me up. Especially considering I buy the magazine.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

What more can you expect from the same people that own and run LRM???? http://www.sourceinterlinkmedia.com/web_sites/


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

That's a damn shame. A true car guy should be able to appreciate any car, any way it's built, as long as it's well done.


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

lowrider magazine should make metion of some of the cars that have been bought from resto guys as being , saved from the luke warm limbo of a mindless restorer drone.


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

G-house74 said:


> Front cover has a fucking lowrod 61 impala that they say was saved from lowriders HELL fuck them calling lowriders circus pavement wagon fuck them


:werd:


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

you have clowns in lowridering as well


----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)

joeycutlass said:


> you have clowns in lowridering as well


sorry,thats ugly


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

joeycutlass said:


> you have clowns in lowridering as well


THATS NOT A LOWRIDER U STUPID FUCK.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

913ryderWYCO said:


> So let me get this straight....its cool for lowriders to talk shit on the big wheel scene, but you get butt hurt when someone talks shit about lowriders ? So guess you would have nothing but positive things to say if someone took a 76 glass house,and TUCKED it on some 28s....shiiiiiiit.....You post in a thread that KEEPS OUT BIG WHEEL RYDERS.( Glasshouse fest)....come one homie..keep it real


:rofl: I perfer lowriding but that's a good point


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I think when the general public or those outside of lowriding think of lowriders, the first thing that comes to their mind is hoping and 3-wheeling, and all that stupid clown ass shit. (That I personally think has no place in lowriding and gives us a black eye, as evidenced by Super Chevy) So even though they're naive to what lowriding actually is, they're partially correct when they say we ruin lowriders. 

If you think about it, we all ruin the cars in some ways. Us with cutting holes in the trunk and welding metal battery racks to them, cutting holes iin the frames for the strokes. Hotroders with narrowed rearends, frames, roll cages, holes in the hood and wheel tubs. And donks..... let's not even go there :|


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THATS NOT A LOWRIDER U STUPID FUCK.


you aint one either puto:finger:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

joeycutlass said:


> you have clowns in lowridering as well


UGLY ASS IMPALA....BAD TASTE FOR FIXING A RIDE...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

..."RESPECT TO ALL THE HOMIE'S KEEPIN THESE CAR'S LOWRIDER STYLE"..."THESE UGLY ASS LOWRODS AINT CUTTING IT"...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

lowlowlow said:


> That's a damn shame. A true car guy should be able to appreciate any car, any way it's built, as long as it's well done.


except for 80% of layitlow riders

i could careless what they did to that car to me it looked good, would be better done up as a Gasser.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

joeycutlass said:


> you have clowns in lowridering as well


What's wrong with it? Looks clean to me


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

tru2thagame said:


> What's wrong with it? Looks clean to me


x2 i woulve added tailights all the way across or fill the recess with a one piece light bar.

its sad how the world of lowriding views a stock car with bodywork as custom, get the fuck outta here.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

matttatts said:


> lowrider magazine should make metion of some of the cars that have been bought from resto guys as being , saved from the luke warm limbo of a mindless restorer drone.


youre only putting hydraulics on it dipshit what makes any difference


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey homie I love all kinds of rides big wheels,lowriders,hotrods,classics, even rice burners am carguy not narrow minded kat :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THATS NOT A LOWRIDER U STUPID FUCK.


good eye captain obvious, it was in SUPER CHEVY magazine, as it says in the bottom of the pic.


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

joeycutlass said:


> you have clowns in lowridering as well


 WTF!!!!!!!!! :sprint:AIRPLANE SEAT'S :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

G-house74 said:


> Hey homie I love all kinds of rides big wheels,lowriders,hotrods,classics, even rice burners am carguy not narrow minded kat :biggrin:



:thumbsup: Cool homie. ....But a lot of layitlow members hate on anything that's not a lowrider...just funny to see how lowriders act when the shoe is on the other foot.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

913ryderWYCO said:


> :thumbsup: Cool homie. ....But a lot of layitlow members hate on anything that's not a lowrider...just funny to see how lowriders act when the shoe is on the other foot.


:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

joeycutlass said:


> you have clowns in lowridering as well


 that ride is clean, not too sure about the extra tail lights and the captains seats,but other than that i would roll that.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Just an observation

Bone stock Impala on bags and 18"/20" wheels will easily fetch 18K yet a clean 64 SS with nice paint, interior, chrome, wires and Juice cant break the 11K mark. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1964...ustom-Low-Rider-Show-Car-/120749597561?pt=US_


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

somebody post the link from super chevy


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Just an observation
> 
> Bone stock Impala on bags and 18"/20" wheels will easily fetch 18K yet a clean 64 SS with nice paint, interior, chrome, wires and Juice cant break the 11K mark.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1964...ustom-Low-Rider-Show-Car-/120749597561?pt=US_


for obvious reasons one of them is practical


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Lmao NOBODY found that funny??? Circus paving wagons lol. Hoppers and radical customs and what ever isnt those two has hydro fluid all over the place or a trunk full of batteries. Face it WE TEAR UP SHIT. Funny cars, quater mile cars, and whatever isnt those two is probably tubbed to hell and has a cam so deep that the car cant even idle let alone run!! THEY TEAR SHIT UP far as the name calling, its like how us black folk have ebony magazine, BET and sister to sister and are right. Rigjt? But if white folks had Ivory Magazine, WET and bob to bob then theyre racist digg? Yeah... We're The black folk of the car world lol


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

I used read super chevy years ago but they went to shit.The only good thing they are doing now is showing a restoration of a chevelle that is rotted away realy bad.Its a shame what they said on the cover of there magazine.Fuck em dont buy there mag!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

913ryderWYCO said:


> So let me get this straight....its cool for lowriders to talk shit on the big wheel scene, but you get butt hurt when someone talks shit about lowriders ? So guess you would have nothing but positive things to say if someone took a 76 glass house,and TUCKED it on some 28s....shiiiiiiit.....You post in a thread that KEEPS OUT BIG WHEEL RYDERS.( Glasshouse fest)....come one homie..keep it real


This is church right here...i see and hear lowriders talk so much shit on ricers and big wheels. But sooo butt hurt when they outcasted from a car show or something. The same guy that tells himself that his patch primered regal, is as nice as a restored car on 28's. 
oversized wheels look just as goofy as undersized wheels. crush velvet is as tacky as womens purse fabric


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Lmao NOBODY found that funny??? Circus paving wagons lol. Hoppers and radical customs and what ever isnt those two has hydro fluid all over the place or a trunk full of batteries. Face it WE TEAR UP SHIT. Funny cars, quater mile cars, and whatever isnt those two is probably tubbed to hell and has a cam so deep that the car cant even idle let alone run!! THEY TEAR SHIT UP far as the name calling, its like how us black folk have ebony magazine, BET and sister to sister and are right. Rigjt? But if white folks had Ivory Magazine, WET and bob to bob then theyre racist digg? Yeah... We're The black folk of the car world lol





BRAVO said:


> This is church right here...i see and hear lowriders talk so much shit on ricers and big wheels. But sooo butt hurt when they outcasted from a car show or something. The same guy that tells himself that his patch primered regal, is as nice as a restored car on 28's.
> oversized wheels look just as goofy as undersized wheels. crush velvet is as tacky as womens purse fabric



Exactly...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Lmao NOBODY found that funny??? Circus paving wagons lol. Hoppers and radical customs and what ever isnt those two has hydro fluid all over the place or a trunk full of batteries. Face it WE TEAR UP SHIT. Funny cars, quater mile cars, and whatever isnt those two is probably tubbed to hell and has a cam so deep that the car cant even idle let alone run!! THEY TEAR SHIT UP far as the name calling, its like how us black folk have ebony magazine, BET and sister to sister and are right. Rigjt? But if white folks had Ivory Magazine, *WET* and bob to bob then theyre racist digg? Yeah... We're The black folk of the car world lol


:rofl::rofl: White Entertainment Television! :rofl::rofl: You know that would never happen! Showing "Leave it to Beaver" reruns and shit.. :biggrin:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

JustCruisin said:


> :rofl::rofl: White Entertainment Television! :rofl::rofl: You know that would never happen! Showing "Leave it to Beaver" reruns and shit.. :biggrin:


 X2 :roflmao:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

tHIS IS MY BOYS RIDE AND i THINK THE STOCK LOOK IS THE BEST LOOK THEN THE LOWRIDER AND THEN THE LOWROD.


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

tHIS IS MY BOYS RIDE AND i THINK THE STOCK LOOK IS THE BEST LOOK THEN THE LOWRIDER AND THEN THE LOWROD.<img src="http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1107/164 070.jpg" alt="">


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

G-house74 said:


> Front cover has a fucking lowrod 61 impala that they say was saved from lowriders HELL fuck them calling lowriders circus pavement wagon fuck them


I read/seen this issue of Super Chevy magazine today. I found the cover caption ("saved from lowrider hell") and the authors comments about lowriding offensive as well. I cannot understand why the editor would allow such derogatory statements on the cover or in the article. I would think the editor of SC would be more conscience/responsible considering the following: 1. Chevrolet is the dominant automobile of lowriding. 2. Many lowrider builder(s)/enthusiast reference SC for how-to articles or advertisers. 3. Super Chevy and Lowrider magazine are published by Source Link.

I've attempted to contact the editor of Super Chevy to express my disgust of their current issue. I've also expressed my disgust on their Facebook page and mine as well. I've asked my fellow lowrider builders/enthusiast (that are on Facebook) not to purchase Super Chevy magazine.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tyrone said:


> I read/seen this issue of Super Chevy magazine today. I found the cover caption ("saved from lowrider hell") and the authors comments about lowriding offensive as well. I cannot understand why the editor would allow such derogatory statements on the cover or in the article. I would think the editor of SC would be more conscience/responsible considering the following: 1. Chevrolet is the dominant automobile of lowriding. 2. Many lowrider builder(s)/enthusiast reference SC for how-to articles or advertisers. 3. Super Chevy and Lowrider magazine are published by Source Link.
> 
> I've attempted to contact the editor of Super Chevy to express my disgust of their current issue. I've also expressed my disgust on their Facebook page and mine as well. I've asked my fellow lowrider builders/enthusiast (that are on Facebook) not to purchase Super Chevy magazine.


so you decided to act like a *** then


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Basically.(real *****-dom revoked before it was issued)


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

'Lownslow302' and 'ATM_LAunitic', if neither of you can comprehend the reasoning behind my post or my passion for lowriding, neither of you need not reply with your juvenile replies. I'm a *** now? Wow. The two of you could not come up with anything more clever than calling me a ***? Yeah. Okay.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tyrone said:


> 'Lownslow302' and 'ATM_LAunitic', if neither of you can comprehend the reasoning behind my post or my passion for lowriding, neither of you need not reply with your juvenile replies. I'm a *** now? Wow. The two of you could not come up with anything more clever than calling me a ***? Yeah. Okay.


so its ok for lowriders to talk down to other car scenes but not be talked down to, fuck outta here:buttkick:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

AGUILAR3 said:


>


Ill be canceling my subscription, just got that mag I'm the the mail the other day.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

BigVics58 said:


> Ill be canceling my subscription, just got that mag I'm the the mail the other day.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> :drama:


seriously tho its a fucking stupid thing to cry over


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> seriously tho its a fucking stupid thing to cry over


I couldn't agree more! 

Lowrider guys are the first to talk shit about big wheel cars and this or that, so fuck Super Chevy...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> seriously tho its a fucking stupid thing to cry over


 I'm not crying about it at all, I'm just not going to support that magazine anymore


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> so its ok for lowriders to talk down to other car scenes but not be talked down to, fuck outta here:buttkick:


It's not OK for lowriders to speak ill of other automotive lifestyles. It's one thing to speak ill in privacy, amongst friends, or on LIL but to print it in/on a national magazine is inexcuseable. I can't recall anytime where LRM printed anything disrespectful towards another automotive lifestyle.


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

lowlowlow said:


> That's a damn shame. A true car guy should be able to appreciate any car, any way it's built, as long as it's well done.


Amen!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

The editor of Super Chevy is Jim Campisano. I've emailed him. I'll post his reply (if I receive one).


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

AGUILAR3 said:


>


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Tyrone said:


> It's not OK for lowriders to speak ill of other automotive lifestyles. It's one thing to speak ill in privacy, amongst friends, or on LIL but to print it in/on a national magazine is inexcuseable. I can't recall anytime where LRM printed anything disrespectful towards another automotive lifestyle.


Well said. It would be funny though if next month LRM put "Saved from Hot Rod Hell" on the cover, lol.... i bet the emails would fly then!!!


----------



## luckyboi64 (Jan 18, 2010)

down_by_law said:


> you aint one either puto:finger:


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

JasonJ said:


> Well said. It would be funny though if next month LRM put "Saved from Hot Rod Hell" on the cover, lol.... i bet the emails would fly then!!!



Its just funny to see all of the ass bleeding about this. I grew up on lowriders, built and owned lowriders...but lowriders are the first to talk shit. You can say what you want about lowrider mag, but its not the main face of lowrider now,...Lay it low is...more folks get their stuff from the net then the mags now ...same shit with other car mags, that's why alot of them have gone out of business, or they have to pack half the mag with adds just to say afloat......save me the pitty party, and sniffles.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

I got a chuckle out of it when I got the issue in the mail, to be honest.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Its just funny to see all of the ass bleeding about this. I grew up on lowriders, built and owned lowriders...but lowriders are the first to talk shit. You can say what you want about lowrider mag, but its not the main face of lowrider now,...Lay it low is...more folks get their stuff from the net then the mags now ...same shit with other car mags, that's why alot of them have gone out of business, or they have to pack half the mag with adds just to say afloat......save me the pitty party, and sniffles.


It's not about ass-bleeding, crying, or whom speaks more shit about whom. It's about respect. The caption on the cover and the derogatory comments were not necessary. It's funny/odd to me that more here haven't expressed their disgust with this. It appears as if the majority are siding with Super Chevy. Yet, these are possibly the same people that complain every month about LRM.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

JasonJ said:


> Well said. It would be funny though if next month LRM put "Saved from Hot Rod Hell" on the cover, lol.... i bet the emails would fly then!!!


They should. '' This 63 Impala SS was saved from hot rod hell. The 400 cid small block with dart heads and solid lifter cam which barely let the engine idle was pulled in favor of an OG 327. The 5 speed tranny swapped with a 700R4. Piston shifter on floor replaced with original on column. Moon guages were removed, and OG Tach installed along with other accessories. The camaro seats with ostrich covers were replaced with originals seats and upholstery. The flat black ''paint job'' with mural of Big Daddy Don Garlits was stripped in favor of a new coating of Chevy's original Palomar Red hue. The giant centerlines in back and the pizza cutters in front were replaced with 13 inch Zeniths all around.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

impalaray said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

The magazine does have a forum incorporated into their magazine website. We COULD do an oldschool layitlow forum raid :ninja:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

BIG DAWG said:


> The magazine does have a forum incorporated into their magazine website. We COULD do an oldschool layitlow forum raid :ninja:



yeah with the seattle shooting and that stunt that will really sway their opinion on lowriders


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Ragtop Ted said:


> They should. '' This 63 Impala SS was saved from hot rod hell. The 400 cid small block with dart heads and solid lifter cam which barely let the engine idle was pulled in favor of an OG 327. The 5 speed tranny swapped with a 700R4. Piston shifter on floor replaced with original on column. Moon guages were removed, and OG Tach installed along with other accessories. The camaro seats with ostrich covers were replaced with originals seats and upholstery. The flat black ''paint job'' with mural of Big Daddy Don Garlits was stripped in favor of a new coating of Chevy's original Palomar Red hue. The giant centerlines in back and the pizza cutters in front were replaced with 13 inch Zeniths all around.


bitches drive automatics


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> yeah with the seattle shooting and that stunt that will really sway their opinion on lowriders


Fuck an opinion, it's a stereotype and it ain't going away. I guarantee you you can make benefit chicken plate sale and what not every weekend for the rest of your life and it wouldn't change shit.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Ragtop Ted said:


> They should. '' This 63 Impala SS was saved from hot rod hell. The 400 cid small block with dart heads and solid lifter cam which barely let the engine idle was pulled in favor of an OG 327. The 5 speed tranny swapped with a 700R4. Piston shifter on floor replaced with original on column. Moon guages were removed, and OG Tach installed along with other accessories. The camaro seats with ostrich covers were replaced with originals seats and upholstery. The flat black ''paint job'' with mural of Big Daddy Don Garlits was stripped in favor of a new coating of Chevy's original Palomar Red hue. The giant centerlines in back and the pizza cutters in front were replaced with 13 inch Zeniths all around.


You forgot one 


The 15" slotted and cross drilled BREMBO state of the art brake system was replaced with tripple chrome drums front and back.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

I heard the editor makes up all the cover captions.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ragtop Ted said:


> They should. '' This 63 Impala SS was saved from hot rod hell. The 400 cid small block with dart heads and solid lifter cam which barely let the engine idle was pulled in favor of an OG 327. The 5 speed tranny swapped with a 700R4. Piston shifter on floor replaced with original on column. Moon guages were removed, and OG Tach installed along with other accessories. The camaro seats with ostrich covers were replaced with originals seats and upholstery. The flat black ''paint job'' with mural of Big Daddy Don Garlits was stripped in favor of a new coating of Chevy's original Palomar Red hue. The giant centerlines in back and the pizza cutters in front were replaced with 13 inch Zeniths all around.


:roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Ragtop Ted said:


> They should. '' This 63 Impala SS was saved from hot rod hell. The 400 cid small block with dart heads and solid lifter cam which barely let the engine idle was pulled in favor of an OG 327. The 5 speed tranny swapped with a 700R4. Piston shifter on floor replaced with original on column. Moon guages were removed, and OG Tach installed along with other accessories. The camaro seats with ostrich covers were replaced with originals seats and upholstery. The flat black ''paint job'' with mural of Big Daddy Don Garlits was stripped in favor of a new coating of Chevy's original Palomar Red hue. The giant centerlines in back and the pizza cutters in front were replaced with 13 inch Zeniths all around.





AGUILAR3 said:


> You forgot one
> 
> 
> The 15" slotted and cross drilled BREMBO state of the art brake system was replaced with tripple chrome drums front and back.


The 06 frame was swapped for a 96. :yes:


----------



## ShaggyLoc (Jul 12, 2011)

Everyone has there own opinion on what looks good i have a 67 camaro but my next project will hopefully be a impala lowrider i can sit here and hate on big rims or ricers but its just pointless everyone needs to stop there hating life is to short. 

View attachment 340934


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

ShaggyLoc said:


> i have a 67 camaro but my next project will hopefully be a impala lowrider


Post up pics. I'm actually looking for a 67 RS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

JasonJ said:


> Well said. It would be funny though if next month LRM put "Saved from Hot Rod Hell" on the cover, lol.... i bet the emails would fly then!!!


Exactly. Minorities accept themselves getting dissed by the media all the time. it's so common and subtle it's overlooked or even accepted. And lowriding is a sport dominated by minorities. 

Any serious lowrider should be against this and speak out...just by sending a simple email to SC. If your a lowrider and don't want to defend what you supposedly take seriously (lowriding) then just sit back and STFU. Let Tyrone and others defend you.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Exactly. *Minorities accept themselves getting dissed by the media all the time. it's so common and subtle it's overlooked or even accepted.* And lowriding is a sport dominated by minorities.
> 
> Any serious lowrider should be against this and speak out...just by sending a simple email to SC. If your a lowrider and don't want to defend what you supposedly take seriously (lowriding) then just sit back and STFU. Let Tyrone and others defend you.



Precisely..! A self-fulfilling prophecy, an assumption or prediction that, purely as a result of having been made, cause the expected or predicted event to occur and thus confirms its own accuracy- Defines the mentality propagated by a minority of todays lowriders. Finding comfort in constructing an argument based on trash talking on a popular website compared to a national publication with it's own popular website. It's like comparing the Wall Street Journal to the California Examiner.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Exactly. _*Minorities accept themselves getting dissed by the media all the time. it's so common and subtle it's overlooked or even accepted. And lowriding is a sport dominated by minorities.
> 
> Any serious lowrider should be against this and speak out..*_.just by sending a simple email to SC. If your a lowrider and don't want to defend what you supposedly take seriously (lowriding) then just sit back and STFU. Let Tyrone and others defend you.



So with that being said...I would assume you would also be against all of the hating that lowriders give the Big Wheel guys , because like you said "_*Minorities accept themselves getting dissed by the media all the time. it's so common and subtle it's overlooked or even accepted. And BIG WHEEL GAME is a sport dominated by minorities. 

Any serious lowrider should be against this and speak out*_"....?


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Its one thing for a group of guys to hang out and talk shit on a car, it's a different thing altogether for a national publication to do it.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Lowriders are so sensitive. Get some tampons already.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Lowriders are so sensitive. Get some tampons already.


You're cool and all but................. :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

BIG DAWG said:


> You're cool and all but................. :roflmao:


 I can honestly say that my previous comment was not directed to you, just the offended lowriders in this topic. You don't come across as offended, rather you appear less than impressed with the publication.


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

crenshaw magraw said:


> , not too sure about the extra tail lights .


:twak:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

913ryderWYCO said:


> So with that being said...I would assume you would also be against all of the hating that lowriders give the Big Wheel guys , because like you said "_*Minorities accept themselves getting dissed by the media all the time. it's so common and subtle it's overlooked or even accepted. And BIG WHEEL GAME is a sport dominated by minorities.
> 
> Any serious lowrider should be against this and speak out*_"....?


I don't think a nationally sydicated automotive magazine should hate on any other automotive magazine. Especially if their owned by the same company like this situation here.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> I don't think a nationally sydicated automotive magazine should hate on any other automotive magazine. Especially if their owned by the same company like this situation here.



I cant disagree with that.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MAN WHO GIVES A FUCK I NEVER EVEN HEARD OF SUPER CHEVY UNTIL I CLICKED ON THIS LINK AND I BEEN LOWRIDING 16 YRS.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Tyrone said:


> It's not OK for lowriders to speak ill of other automotive lifestyles. It's one thing to speak ill in privacy, amongst friends, or on LIL but to print it in/on a national magazine is inexcuseable. I can't recall anytime where LRM printed anything disrespectful towards another automotive lifestyle.


so what? what do u want them to do?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

lone star said:


> so what? what do u want them to do?


i can't answer for Tyrone, but they need to be held accountable by us and offer an apologie. respect is not an option.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Anybody see the new issue? 62 Bel Air with the ugliest interior I have seen in a while. Looks like complete and utter dog shit. I'd rather have a milk crate for a front seat.


----------

